# Industrial Music



## Departure Song (Jul 7, 2009)

What are you favorite industrial acts? This includes all related scenes and genres, such as darkwave, EBM, Neue Deutsche Härte, coldwave, synthpop, ambient, IDM, etc.

Some of my favorites include (alphabetical order) Abney Park, Android Lust, Angelspit, Ayria, Chiasm, Collide, Genitorturers, Gothminister, Hanzel und Gretyl, Helalyn Flowers, I:Scintilla, Jesus on Extasy, Kidneythieves, KMFDM, L'Âme Immortelle, Mankind Is Obsolete, Snake River Conspiracy, and VNV Nation.

I'm actually going to see VNV Nation and Ayria tomorrow... it's going to be an awesome show for sure.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 7, 2009)

I know VNV are awesome, I love KMFDM as well. I enjoy myself some Rammstein and Pain if you count industrial metal. And the obvious Nine Inch Nails pick, who I am going to see tomorrow.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 7, 2009)

Rammstein and Laibach (just getting into them) is pretty much it from me.

Frank Klepacki's game soundtracks almost always have an industrial edge to them.


----------



## Fireworks (Jul 8, 2009)

Rammstein, Pain, KMFDM, VNV Nation, Hanzel und Gretyl, Cyanotic are great, I don't really listen to them much anymore though


----------



## otaku-dono (Jul 11, 2009)

Rammstein are heavily overrated. OOMPH! and Megaherz are much better.

Nine Inch Nails is probably the only industrial other than NDH I've heard actually, and I really like them.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 11, 2009)

If you include all the subgenres listed in the first post, then, Innerpartysystem, William Control, Rammestein, NIN, I've heard people argue for Pendulum, I don't think their industrial myself, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 11, 2009)

nah Pendulum are drum and bass


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jul 11, 2009)

The entire drum and bass scene hates them because they're gone rock though.

But you're right, they're not industrial.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Jul 21, 2009)

I only know of Rammstein because I have a friend who loves them. I like a few of their songs, but industrial isn't really one of my tastes I guess.


----------



## November11 (Jul 21, 2009)

alas, of my music [aside from the obligitory couple of rammstein tracks] the closest thing I have would be Deathstars..  
fear my lack of genre knowledge: apparently they're industrial metal. so I'll stick with that.  
I do rather love them so I should probably have a poke round some other similar bands.. sometime.  
-most certainly is not lazy-  

but hey, anyone got any recommendations?  
preferably something a bit quirky if possible :v


----------



## otaku-dono (Aug 1, 2009)

November11 said:


> but hey, anyone got any recommendations?
> preferably something a bit quirky if possible :v


Either Nine Inch Nails or OOMPH! methinks. OOMPH! are more NDH than Industrial, but they're well worth a listen.


----------



## Tarvos (Aug 1, 2009)

just listen to NIN


----------

